# DSL-Beratung



## QQQQQ966 (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich surfe zur zeit mit Call und Surf Comfort von T-Online. 
Der Angegebene Speed von DSL 6000 kann bei mir laut Auskunft nicht erreicht werden, da meine Hausleitung limitiert .
Ich erhalte exakt DSL 3000. Das ist mir aber zu mager. Deshalb möchte ich umsatteln. DSL 16000 (+) sollten es sein. Da meine Hausleitung aber limitiert habe ich mal über die alternativen informiert. Da bin ich ( da ich in Hessen lebe) auf Unitymedia aufmerksam geworden. Laut verfügbarkeitscheck sollten bei mir bis 32.000 kbit/s drin sein. Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen ob ihr ehrfahrungen mit DSL aus der Fernsehbuchse habt, evtl. auch mit Unitymedia und ob ihr vll. andere ideen habt mit denen ich schnelleres internet bekomme 
lg Q


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich hatte auch bis vor einem Jahr noch Kabel-Internet, kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren, hatte immer die genannte Geschwindigkeit (DSL6k) und keine Schwankungen. Bin aber wegen Teleflat auf Arcor Telenetz umgestiegen, aber wenn es keine anderen Möglichkeiten ist Kabel-Inet auf jeden Fall ratsam.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (24. Juli 2010)

okay klingt gut 
was hattest du für einen anbieter?


----------



## robbe (24. Juli 2010)

Bei Kabel Internet kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen, das steht normalem DSL aus der Telefonbuchse in nichts nach. Ich selber hatte 3 Jahre ne 3K Leitung bei Primacom und hatte nie Probleme, auch der Ping ist meistens schön niedrig.
Kenne auch genug Leute, die bei Kabel Deutschland ne 32K leitung haben und auch voll zufrieden sind.
Unitymedia sagt mir zwar nichts, aber ich denk mal nicht, das du da was verkehrt machen kannst.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (24. Juli 2010)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist unitymedia der Kabel Deutschland ableger für NRW und Hessen


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

*Fragen zu Kabel DSL*

Frage dazu gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Services und ob der Techniker auch wirklich kommt ?
man liest ja so einiges  das sich ankündigen aber nie kommen von anderen Providern .


----------



## QQQQQ966 (24. Juli 2010)

also angeblich richtet ein Techniker von unitymedia den anschluss
 kostenlos 
ein.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

^^also nicht Telekom ?
denn Telekom hat hier Hausverbot


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. Juli 2010)

Also wir haben unser Inet auch so....bin absolut zufrieden damit! Uns erreicht genau die Geschwindigkeit, die wir haben!
Ist echt zu empfelen.

MfG


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

also Kabel ?
bin auch am überlegen KD bietet hier seit kurzen DSL an ,
Kabel Anschluß ist ja schon vorhanden, 
T-com kann ihren überteuerten  DSL ´2000 für 56 € monatlich behalten 
ich sehe bei dieser KD DSL Sache  einen Vorteil ,
der normale Analog Telefon Anschluß bleibt unberührt 
und ich werden  den  auch erst mal behalten. 
den kann ich ja immer noch 
Kündigen wenn ich will und mir dabei Zeit lassen .


----------



## SveD (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe zur Zeit Kabel Deutschland und es hat mit dem Anschluss ganz gut geklappt, da kommt ein Techniker, der bringt bei Bedarf eine neue Fernsehdose an und schließt das KabelDeutschland Modem an und präsentiert an seinem Laptop, dass das Internet  und ggf. Telefon, sofern man dieses auch bucht läuft, du selber musst dann nur noch deinen PC entweder direkt an das Modem anschließen und los surfen ohne am PC etwas einstellen zu müssen (alles automatisch zuweisen lassen), oder es kommt noch ein Router dazwischen, aber auch da ging das fix, meißtens liefert KabelDeutschland umsonst eines mit.

ABER, bei Störungen gibt es KEINE kostenlose Hotline nur 0180 Nummer, und wenn Internet nicht geht... kannst du ja selber nicht per Internet email denen bescheid geben... außer per handy oder nachbar.



Unitymedia ist das Gleiche auch kostenpflichtige Hotline


----------



## Raeven (24. Juli 2010)

Bin von der Telekom zu Vodafone gewechselt. Vorher DSL 6000 jetzt DSL 16000 all Inkl. Und das geile es kommt sogar an. bis 15300 kbit/s beim Download und  bis1000 kbit/s beim upload je nach Messung und Tageszeit.

Wichtig ist ein Speedtest um einfach mal zu sehn was möglich wäre. Das heist ja nicht das es auch dann so ist. Siehe Kleingedrucktes.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

wie soll man denn da eine Störung Melden wenn Telefon nicht geht und 0180 5 Nummer , ist vom Handy nämlich sehr sehr teuer ,
Ne Brief Taube schicken ?

  bin da grade in der AGB finde nirendwo was von 
mindeste Vertrags Laufzeiten ?


----------



## SveD (24. Juli 2010)

12 Monate beim internet Paket KabelD


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

ja das ist ok 

nur wleche Geschw. nimmt man denn da ? bis 100 mps geht max.
steht bis zu ? was heißt glücks sache ..
hab z.z UMTs/HSDP ca. 5000 was völlig genügt Filme runter laden solche Sachen interessieren mich nicht , nur Treiber Updates und Software für den PC Radio Recorder  vielleicht noch , 

hab  noch gesehen kann man auch solo also nur Internet ,
Telefon brauch ich nicht .


----------



## SveD (24. Juli 2010)

Ist ja jedem selber überlassen welche Geschwindigkeit, ich habe das 32.000 Paket ist vorteilhaft weil der Upload 2.000 ist, wenn du mal z.B. nem Kumpel was schickst und es schnell gehen soll.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

braucht man eigentlich einen Wlan Huter unbedingt ?
weil das gefragt wird bei der Bestellung ?
also meine PCs haben kein Wlan , habe auch nicht vor die dmait 
auszustatten  weil Wlan mir zu langsam ist und ich meine PCs übern 1000 Lan (copy to copy pc zu PC  dafür ), verbunden sind ja und wenn es da ein Modem gibt könnte ich das doch  an meinen LAn Hab Achnleißen dami ich mit jeden PC das Internt nutzten kann ?

PS ich habe von DSL Null Ahnung und noch nie so was gesehen,
kenne nur Modem 56 und UMTS/HSDPA sachen


----------



## SveD (24. Juli 2010)

An dem KabelModem von KabelDeutschland ist aber nur 1 Anschluss dran, entweder zu einem PC oder halt in einen Router, von wo man aus dann üblicherweise 4 PCs per Kabel verbinden kann.


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Juli 2010)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst schreibe. Ich hatte damals KabelBW.


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe auch KabelBW und ich kann Kabel-Internet mehr als empfehlen, der Ping ist besser und die Geschwindigkeit ist viel höher (habe 100 mbit/s gebucht und es kommen auch volle 100 mbit/s an)


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

Bin auch NOCH bei telekom aber ich werde jetzt im August zu Kabel Deutschland wechseln. Wollte erst 100Mbits aber hab gehört das unsere Straße nicht diese Glasfaserleitung unterstütz und mehrkosten anfallen würden.
32mbits reichen mir auch vollkommen , da ich immomnet ja eigentlich von T com 16 Mbits bekommen sollte aber nur 4 mich erreichen und T-com hat mir mal ne rechnung von 1000€ gestellt wegen einem Problem das sie ANGEBLICH beseititigt haben aber es war ja  noch da .Nie wieder T-COM .


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

SveD schrieb:


> An dem KabelModem von KabelDeutschland ist aber nur 1 Anschluss dran, entweder zu einem PC oder halt in einen Router, von wo man aus dann üblicherweise 4 PCs per Kabel verbinden kann.



 was denn für ein Anschluß ?
wenn es Lan ist ???? wieso ich habe hier eh einen Lan HUB geht das damit nicht ? 
hier sind bereits 4 PCs darüner vernetzt Corss KAbel 
 benutzte derzeit den Lan hier nur vom Daten vom PC zu PC zu kopiere , wenn das denn denn nicht mehr gehen sollte wegen Kabel bleibe ich dich lieber bei UMTS Internet.
Bevor ich einen Vertrag überhaupt mache werde ich mich gründlich informieren , wenn das nicht geht, lasse  ich das einfach mit KD


----------



## SveD (25. Juli 2010)

Naja das Modem hat einen Ausgang für ein Lan Kabel, meinte damit halt, dass du nicht gleich alle PCs an das Ding anschließen kannst, sondern halt dazwischen etwas sein muss, z.B. dein Lan HUB, oder aber den ROUTER von KabelD, der ist eh umsonst dabei !


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Bin auch NOCH bei telekom aber ich werde jetzt im August zu Kabel Deutschland wechseln. Wollte erst 100Mbits aber hab gehört das unsere Straße nicht diese Glasfaserleitung unterstütz und mehrkosten anfallen würden.




100 MBits werden aber nicht durch Glasfaser realisiert, sondern durch ein spezielles Modem. Die Leitungen sind die selben.


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

SveD schrieb:


> Naja das Modem hat einen Ausgang für ein Lan Kabel, meinte damit halt, dass du nicht gleich alle PCs an das Ding anschließen kannst, sondern halt dazwischen etwas sein muss, z.B. dein Lan HUB, oder aber den ROUTER von KabelD, der ist eh umsonst dabei !



verstehe ich trotzdem nicht  ?
was soll ich mit so einem minderwertigen Router 
KD der meine PCs voll aus bremst ?

ich habe  GB Lan und *nicht 100 MB Lan *und *GB Lan brauche *ich *weil 100 MB Lan hier zu angsam *ist „kopieren von sehr großen Daten von PC zu PC „

Der GB Lan Hub hat insgesammt 10 Anschlüsse , geht das damit nicht ?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2010)

Nimm doch einfach das Modem. An das klemmst du den KabelD-Router und dahinter wiederum dein GBit-Switch. Fertig.


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

das problem ist ich habe hier keinen Platz für große Kisten noch extra ,
was soll ich mit den Router ?* ich will und brauche kein Wlan *,
warum geht das nicht ohne Router ?


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2010)

das geht sicher auch ohne Router. Beim Router hättest du halt bloß noch ne Hardware-Firewall und kannst allerlei einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

naja ich will eigentlich nichts groß einstellen und unkompliziert ins Internet ,
diese Router stürzen ja eh ständig ab liest man immer wieder das man dann alles Neu installieren soll wär mir dann zusätzlich viel Arbeit  , also auf so eine Bastel Anlage habe ich eigentlich kein book drauf , 
zu mal  diese   Kisten auch noch Extra Strom verbraten ,
Strom ist sehr teuer .


----------



## SveD (25. Juli 2010)

Also wegen abstürzen kann ich nichts von sagen, mein Router läuft seit über 2 1/2 Jahren sauber ohne Probleme bei Lan und Wlan, ist aber durch das Alter nicht mehr up²Date was Wlan Geschwindigkeit angeht, mit Kabel immer Top Leistung!
Aber eigentlich kannst du auch dein Lan Hub einfach an das Modem anschließen und gut ist, fragen kannst du da am besten in dem "inoffiziellen Forum" oder per email anfrage, telefonisch zu teuer und diese Kabel Deutschland Shops erzählen dir auch nur das blaue vom Himmel.


----------



## Hatuja (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir hier alles mal durchgelesen und will jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit Kabel Deutschland schildern. Ich bin vor kurzem von zu Hause ausgezogen und da brauchte ich natürlich schnelles Internet zu kleinem Preis, ergo 32Mbit von KD.

Einrichten war kein Problem, der Techniker hat bei mir nur diese Multimedia Dose angeschraubt, Router dran und lief, mit 32 Mbit.

Dann fingen die Probleme an:
Jeden Tag so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr wurde das Internet richtig langsam, so um die 1 Mbit.
Da sich eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit herausstellte, habe ich mit dem Support kurzgeschlossen (der übrigens unter alles Sau ist).

Dieser Teilte mir dann mit, dass der Verteiler an dem ich hänge, nur mit rund 50Mbit angebunden sei, daran aber 12 x 32Mbit und 18 x 6Mbit Teilnehmer angeschlossen sind, die sich die Leitung teilen müssen! Damit müsse ich halt leben... Es heißt ja, mit BIS ZU 32Mbit...

Nach gut 3 Wochen bemerkte ich dann, dass ich auch Vormittags und am frühen Nachmittag (Wenn meine Nachbarn alle bei der Arbeit waren) nicht mehr als 1 Mbit bekomme. Nach etlichem Email- Verkehr wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass laut Vertrag sich KD das Recht vorbehält, die Leitungen ihrer Kunden bei zu starker Nutzung zu drosseln.
Heißt konkret, du hast ein Kontingent von 5-6 GB, die du im Monat Laden kannst, danach wird dir die Leitung gedrosselt. (Das Laden von L4D2 über Steam hat damit seeeeeehr lange gedauert...)

Nach etlichem weiterem Schriftverkehr, vielen Beschwerden, einer außerordentlichen Kündigung wegen Nichterfüllung von Leistungen und Androhung, einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten, haben sie sich dazu breitschlagen lassen, mich vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag zu lassen.

NIE WIEDER KABEL DEUTSCHLAND !!!

Habe am Freitag vDSL25 von der Telekom bekommen und bin damit vollauf zufrieden!

_Edit:
Man braucht zwingend diesen KD Router (man kann wohl auch keinen anderen nutzen), weil an dessen MAC Adresse deine Zugangsdaten gebunden sind! Daher bekommst du in der Regel auch immer die selbe IP_


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

^^^^^^^gutes Info..

das ist ja ein scheiß 1 Mbit das ist ja eine ganze ecke langsamer als mein UTMS/HSDPA da habe ich fast konstant Speed von ca. 4000,

nee also bei einer 32 Bit Leistung muss man sich mit 1 Mbit nicht abfinden und der Rechtsanwalt hat auch bestimmt nicht um sonst gearbeitet ?
das wird dann hier wohl auch so ein weil Mehrfamilienhaus .

also das mit KD werde ich mir noch mal überlegen , ich habe keine Rechtsschutz Vers. und bei UTMS/HSDPA keinen Vertrag und kann da jeder Zeit wechseln.


gut das es so Foren gibt wo man sich drüber austauschen kann.


(2)weißte was ich mache ?
ich schicken denen einen Auftrag mit einer Klausel die ich zusätzlich rein schreibe ,
der Provider verpflichtet sich für eine Mindestversorung  von Speed 4500 bei den 
DSL 6000 Vertrag, 
wenn die das nicht machen 
lasse ich das mit KD DSL 
und werde weiter UMTS nutzten , kein Book auf 
hohe Anwalts Kosten ..

zu (2) ich habe so was schon ma gemacht und hatte damit erfolgt


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich habe mir hier alles mal durchgelesen und will jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit Kabel Deutschland schildern. Ich bin vor kurzem von zu Hause ausgezogen und da brauchte ich natürlich schnelles Internet zu kleinem Preis, ergo 32Mbit von KD.
> 
> Einrichten war kein Problem, der Techniker hat bei mir nur diese Multimedia Dose angeschraubt, Router dran und lief, mit 32 Mbit.
> 
> ...




Aber bei Kabel Deutschland ist die Drosselung schon lange Geschichte ...
Und pro Kunde wird laut Kabel Deutschland die bestellte Bandbreite bereitgestellt ... 

Das ist seltsam.


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

nee er meint das anderes 
der Verteiler hat wohl eine zu geringe Bandbreite und wenn zu viele dran hängen
und gleichzeitig on sind  geht der Speed in die Knie ,´
also ma richtig lesen !


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee er meint das anderes
> der Verteiler hat wohl eine zu geringe Bandbreite und wenn du viele dran hängen geht der Speed in die Knie ,
> also ma richtig lesen !



Egal, dann müssen die das laut ihrer eigenen Aussage ausbauen ...

50 MBit ist aber schon arg arg wenig.


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

nicht ganz richtig er hatte 32 Bit Leitung wo von 
so um die 1 Mbit hatte ,
1 Mbit ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, entspricht  DSL Speed 1000.

klar  das man nie den max Speed hat, oder selten,  aba bei DSL 6000 erwarte ich immerhin einen Speed von mindesten DSL 5000/5500
bei 32 mindestens 29 oder 30 und nicht weniger .


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2010)

Deswegen bietet z.B. die Telekom ihren Kunden weniger an, damit aber auch in Stoßzeiten die bestellten Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden.

Ich würde dir raten, vorher mal beim technischen Service anzurufen und gleich mal fragen, mit welcher Bandbreite der Verteiler angeschlossen ist.

Ich meine 50Mbit/s, die laste ich hier allein voll aus. Das ist vielleicht doch irgendwo ein Nachteil bei Kabelinternet , Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche hatte ich hier noch nie und der Vertrag läuft jetzt seit 1 Jahr.


----------



## V!PeR (26. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mit KD keinerlei Probleme,hab immer die vollen 32 Mbit und lade auch immer mit 4MB/s,oder sogar mehr...Ich lade auch nicht wirklich wenig,da können auch mal 600 GB im Monat zusammen kommen und ich lade mindestens 200-300 GB im Monat.Von einer Drosselung hab ich noch nie gehört,oder was gemerkt,aber bei VDSL ist das wohl sehr oft der fall.

Ich hatte bisher einmal ein Problem und das war als die umstellungen mit 60 Mbit und 100 Mbit bei KD war...Ansonsten eig nie.

Am Mittwoch bekomme ich 100 Mbit und ich bin echtmal gespannt was da auf mich zukommt,ob ich auch die vollen 100 Mbit habe,werde das auf jeden fall ausgiebig testen    

Achja...
PS: Ich hab meinen eigenen Verteiler und da hängt keiner dran...Paar Nachbarn würden da gerne ran,aber das ist komplett meiner und da kommt keiner so schnell dran  Ich hab auch genug dafür gezahlt.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2010)

Also bei der Telekom gibt es die Drosselung beim C&S Tarif ab 100GB auf 6Mbit *lol*.

Allerdings ist das nicht der Fall, wenn man Entertain Kunde ist


----------



## V!PeR (26. Juli 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also bei der Telekom gibt es die Drosselung beim C&S Tarif ab 100GB auf 6Mbit *lol*.
> 
> Allerdings ist das nicht der Fall, wenn man Entertain Kunde ist



Die Telekom ist auch ein ***** Verein *hust*  
Nie wieder Telekom,da hatte ich nur Probleme...


----------



## robbe (26. Juli 2010)

@ amdintel:
Ich würde mich jetzt von Hatujas Erfahrungen mit Kabel Deutschland nicht zu sehr abschrecken lassen. Ich denke sowas kommt bei jedem großen Provider vor, das sind aber Einzelfälle.
In der Regel hört man von KD eigentlich nur Gutes, auch ich persönlich kenne eine Menge Leute die dort Kunde sind und die noch nie irgendwelche Probleme hatten. Leitungsdrosselung ist übrigens schon lange Geschichte, solange mans nicht zu sehr übertreibt mit dem Traffic.


----------



## R4Z3R (26. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 100 MBits werden aber nicht durch Glasfaser realisiert, sondern durch ein spezielles Modem. Die Leitungen sind die selben.



Auf der HP von Kabeldeutschland steht das die durch die Glasfasserleitung läuft und nur in HAmburg München und glaube noch in Berlin verfügbar ist .


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

*Kabel Deutschland DSL-Beratung*

Kabel Deutschland nun doch Nein Danke ?

habe mich heute schlau  gemacht , 
ich währe der einigst der mit DSL am  Kabel Verteiler hängt.

jetzt kommt der Pferde Fuß warum ich bei Kabel Deutschland nun doch nicht 
Kunde werde möchte und lieber bei meinem problemlosen  UMTS/HSDAP bleibe, das seit 2 Jahren   ganz gut funktioniert .

*1.)*Da mein Kabel Anschluß seit einer weile kaputt ist und nicht funktioniert soll ich zusetzlich zu den der Anschluß Gebühr,  die Reparatur Kosten in voller Höhe  noch extra zalhen .

*2.)* Bei Kabel Deutschland will man gleich einen  Konto Einzug per Last Schrift anderes  geht das nicht, da mein Giro Konto kein selbst Bedienungs-Laden  ist
ich was gegen Konto Plünderungen habe ,  
kommt das also nicht in Frage.

*(Achtung Abo Falle)*
*3.)*Bei der *Bestellung* des DSL Anschluß wird ein s.g. *Sicherheit Paket mit aufgezwungen* das die *ersten 3 Monate kostenlos* ist und *danach kostenpflichtig ist, *,
also ich habe meine eigenen Sicherheit Software 
und installiere garantiert nicht irgendwelche welche Sachen die mir das Windows kaputt machen und dafür soll man denn noch extra zahlen , was ja sehr bequem für die ist,
wenn die sich per Bank Einzug am Giro Konto dann bedienen können !

*Fazit:* nun ich bin nicht das Sozialamt werde nun  gut und gerne auf diese Art von Geschäftspraktiken verzichten, mit mir also nicht .


Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## robbe (27. Juli 2010)

zu 1. : Das ist tatsächlich ärgerlich, aber in gewisserweiße Nachvollziehbar
zu 2. : Was hast du gegen Lastschrift? Ist doch viel bequemer als jeden Monat den Betrag zu Überweißen. Dein Konto wird ganz bestimmt nicht geplündert, es wird das abgezogen, was im Vertrag steht. Ich lasse fast alle festen Kosten per Lastschrift einziehen und hab noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.

zu 3. : Erstmal kannst du das Sicherheits Pakt soweit ich weiß jederzeit mit einer Frist von 4 Wochen kündigen und dann glaub ich kaum, das du dir damit das Windows zerschießen würdest. du musst es ja auch nicht installieren.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich alles gut an mit dem Kabelinternet, wir haben Vodafone ( Service )
Und ne 2000 Leitung erst haben sie 6000 versprochen


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles gut an mit dem Kabelinternet, wir haben Vodafone ( Service )
> Und ne 2000 Leitung erst haben sie 6000 versprochen



am Telefon KD wenn man da als noch nicht Kunde anruft wird dir das blaue Himmel versprochen und du hängst danach 
erst mal in einen Vertrag fest  , ich mache den Gleichen Fehler nicht den bereits  andere machen , viel Ahnung haben die übrigens auch nicht, die wollen nur verkaufen , zu meinem kaputten Kabel Anschluß wollten die auch nix groß sagen, das hat die praktisch gar nicht weiter interessiert, interessiert  hat die nur meine Bank Daten, weißte Bescheid?
war hat nur ein weiterer vergeblicher versuch einen DSL Anschluß zu bekommen .


----------



## robbe (27. Juli 2010)

Nagut ich sehe ein, dich kann man jetzt nicht mehr überzeugen.



> und wer gleich eine Last Schrift aufzingt führt nichts seriöses im Schilde ?



Mal ganz ehrlich, was soll diese Aussage?
Lastschrift ist dazu da um es dem Kunden und Anbieter leichter zu machen. Der Kunde muss sich nicht jeden Monat mit Überweißungen rumplagen und der Anbieter bekommt sein Geld immer pünktlich und in der richtigen Höhe.
Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun das der Anbieter irgendwas böses im Schilde führt, könnte er auch garnicht, das wird alles überwacht.

Klar isses nicht so toll, das Lastschrift die einzige Option ist, aber ich bin mir sicher das KD da nicht der einzige ANbieter ist, der das so handhabt.

Und das mit dem Sicherheitspaket ist ganz sicher keine Abo-Falle, sonst könnte man es nicht so leicht kündigen. 
Das ist einfach nur ein kleiner Trick um nen bisschen mehr Geld reinzuspülen und absolut nicht unüblich in dieser Branche.


Und natürlich gibt es im Internet jede Menge negative Berichte zu KD. Ist doch auch kein Wunder bei so einem großem Anbieter, bei irgendjemanden gibt es immer Ärger. Das sind aber Ausnahmefälle, ich wette das 99% aller Kunden absolut Zufrieden sind.


Du lässt dich einfach zu sehr von solchen Negativfällen (die ganz sicher nur einen winzigen Teil der Kunden betreffen) und kleinen Dingen wie diesem Sicherheitspaket beeinflussen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> zu meinem kaputten Kabel Anschluß wollten die auch nix groß sagen, das hat die praktisch gar nicht weiter interessiert,


Ist auch nicht deren Bier, weil es nicht ihre Anlage ist! Beschwere dich beim Besitzer!



amdintel schrieb:


> interessiert  hat die nur meine Bank Daten,


Ist doch klar, oder lagerst du dein Geld unterm Kopfkissen und hat dieses eine Ktn. und Blz.?


----------



## hardwarekäufer (27. Juli 2010)

Kabel Deutschland?

Bekannte wollten vom analogen auf digitalen Kabelempfang aufrüsten. Dort angerufen und gefragt was es kostet - man sagte am Telefon irgendwas mit 14,90€ im Monat was ja sogar günstiger sei als die 17€ die man momentan für den analogen zahlen würde.

Gesagt getan - zwei Wochen später war alles da - Vertrag, Smartcard, Receiver.
Erste Abbuchung am Ende des Monats ? 32€. Auf Nachfrage hieß es "Na die Kosten kommen doch zu den bisherigen dazu ? Hat man ihnen das nicht gesagt ? Ups!"
Naja Vertrag wieder beendet, was trotz Frist nicht einfach war und mehrere strenge Telefonate erforderte - dabei stellte sich allerdings raus:
Sie HABEN schon seit Jahren einen digitalen Kabelanschluss ( irgendwann mal als Treuebonus, da langjährige Kunden etc ) und man hat es versäumt sie zu informieren sowie ihnen Smartcard + Receiver zu schicken.
Jetzt sinds wirklich nur die 14,90€ pro Monat und alle sind zufrieden. Hat aber wohlgemerkt zwei Monate gedauert bis alles "im Kasten" war.

Also für mich sind die alles andere als ein Organisierter Haufen.


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht deren Bier, weil es nicht ihre Anlage ist! Beschwere dich beim Besitzer!
> 
> 
> Ist doch klar, oder lagerst du dein Geld unterm Kopfkissen und hat dieses eine Ktn. und Blz.?



dazu sage ich nur ... 
ES ist mein Gutes Recht mich nicht ausplündern zu lassen
im Vorfeld   gleich unterbinde (Abzockerrei) , 
ich mache alles schön Gegen Rechnung und mit klassischer Bank Überweisung oder Dauer Auftrag  ,
was anders kann man heute nicht mehr machen, weil sehr oft das Kriminell ausgenutzt wird
mit dem Bank Einzug, sich anderen an deinem Geld und Konto bediehnen .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ES ist mein Gutes Recht mich nicht ausplündern zu lassen...


Seit wann plündert Kabel Deutschland, oder auch andere ISP, das Konto ihrer Kunden? 



amdintel schrieb:


> Firmen wie ich schon sagte  die gleich mit Vor Kasse oder Bank Einzukommen haben meist nichts Gutes im Schilde, wie oft denn  nun noch ?


Das ist eine auf Grund mangelndem Wissen beruhende haltlose und böswillige Unterstellung, @amdintel!
Informiere dich erst einmal weshalb der Lastschrifteinzug gefordert wird bevor du hier solch Blödsinn von dir gibts!


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

wieso soll ich  so einer Firma vertrauen,
(und google ma über KD, das steht so einieges )
 die gleich im Vorfeld jedem Kunden mißtrauen und 
gleicht mit Bank Einzug kommen weil die Angst haben kein Geld zu bekommen , genau so muß ich Angst haben
 das mir was berechnet wird gleich abgebucht wird, 
das ich nicht bestellt habe 
  hallo ? 
denke ma die können mich ma..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

@amdintel

Ich hab dir doch geschrieben dass du dich erst einmal informieren sollst weslhalb der Lastschrifteinzug gefordert wird bevor du hier solch Blödsinn von dir gibts! Also mach dass auch!


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

da steht nichts vom "gegen Rechnung" und Bank Überweisung , 
habe mich bereits über Google recht gut informiert  
und mach ma ist Googe besser als so manch ein Test Bericht


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> da steht nichts vom "gegen Rechnung" und Bank Überweisung ,
> habe mich bereits über Google recht gut informiert


Du hast dich informiert? Sieht nicht so aus!
Da hier Kabel Deutschland zu Debatte stand, zitiere ich mal aus dessen AGB. Darin ist aufgeführt dass durch andere Bezahloptionen dem ISP ein höherer Verwaltungsaufwand entsteht:


> *4. pflichten und obliegenheiten des kunden*
> (...)
> b) Entzieht der Kunde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt seine Einzugsermächtigung und zahlt die fälligen Entgelte, z. B. durch Zahlung per Überweisung oder Scheck, so ist Kabel Deutschland berechtigt, für den höheren Verwaltungsaufwand bei der Abwicklung des Zahlungsverkehrs
> eine Pauschale gemäß Preisliste für Zahlungen ohne Bankeinzug für jeden zu verbuchenden Zahlungsvorgang zu erheben.
> ...


Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen mit welcher Bezahloption er seine Rechnung begleicht. Nur dann sollte sich der Kunde nicht beschweren wenn im die dadurch entstandenen Mehrkosten in Rechnung gestellt werden.


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

und wo zu wollen   die Bank Daten sonst bei der Anmeldung ?
das kommt nämlich beim 2. Feld, 
da sollst du die BLZ, Konto NR und Name der Bank ein geben
und das Eingefeld kann man auch nicht überspringen  ,

also wo zu will KD bei der Anmeldung  die Konto Daten ?

hallo ?


PS in das Feld kommt du nur rein wenn du eine Adresse da an gibst
wo KAbel DSL verfügbar ist, also München z.b. geht nicht


----------



## Blutstoff (27. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, was soll diese Aussage?


 
Lies dir mal seine Beiträge vom letzten halben Jahr durch, dann verstehst du es. Viel Müll und Geflame gegen allemöglichen Firmen. Er sucht sich eigentlich nur einen Grund zum Meckern und flamt dann wild los. Warum ihm bisher sein Account nicht gesperrt wurde, ist mir schleierhaft.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen:


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> und wo zu wollen   die Bank Daten sonst bei der Anmeldung ?
> 
> hallo ?


Es wird daher nur Lastschriftverfahren angeboten um im vornherein höheren Verwaltungsaufwand und die daraus entstehenden Mehrkosten zu vermeiden!


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

ist ja schön ... ich möchte dort kein Kunden sein PUNKT


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Threadersteller ?
Ist seine Frage denn schon gelöst worden ?

@amdintel: 

Wenn KD so ein "Verbrecher-Laden" wäre, wie du es darstellst, könnte der sicherlich nicht so lange am Markt überstehen. Die Beiträge, die man zu solchen Firmen im Internet findet, sind meist von den Leuten, die Probleme hatten und sich darüber beschweren möchten. Dabei vergessen aber immer wieder viele, dass das wiederum nur ein Bruchteil von den Kunden ausmacht und das der Großteil zufrieden ist. Es gibt auch so viele Leute, die sich über die Telekom beschweren und trotzdem ist die Telekom Marktführer, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist ja schön ... ich möchte dort kein Kunden sein PUNKT


Dass ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit seine Argumentationslosigkeit kund zu tun. Aber hauptsache erst mal ein paar haltlose Behauptungen und böswillige Unterstellungen ins Forum gerotzt


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2010)

Ohne jetzt weiter in diese Kerbe hauen zu wollen, wäre es nett, wenn der besagte User mal vorher sein Text durchlesen und auf Rechtschreibfehler sowie Satzbau kontrollieren würde.
Das macht das ganze angenehmer zu lesen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> am Telefon KD wenn man da als noch nicht Kunde anruft wird dir das blaue Himmel versprochen und du hängst danach
> erst mal in einen Vertrag fest  , ich mache den Gleichen Fehler nicht den bereits  andere machen , viel Ahnung haben die übrigens auch nicht, die wollen nur verkaufen , zu meinem kaputten Kabel Anschluß wollten die auch nix groß sagen, das hat die praktisch gar nicht weiter interessiert, interessiert  hat die nur meine Bank Daten, weißte Bescheid?
> war hat nur ein weiterer vergeblicher versuch einen DSL Anschluß zu bekommen .




Mal ehrlich, mit jedem deiner Posts kommst du mir schlicht seltsamer vor.
Da wäre die Sache dass du egal wann auf Windows 7 rumhackst.

Dann, dass du immer und überall unberechtigt auf AMD rumhackst.

Du kaufst Hardware und Software nur bei Saturn, was auch reichlich unsinnig ist.

Und jetzt suchst du nach Ausreden warum Kabel Deutschland der größte Mist ist?

Klar musst du den Kabel Anschluss selbst zahlen, thats life.
Lastschrift ist also eine betrügerische Geschäftspraktik, obwohl das sehr verbreitet ist? Was ist los mit dir? Mit den Sachen womit keiner ein Problem hat, obwohl es Millionen Menschen nutzen, hast du ein Problem und behauptest die würden dir dein Geld stehlen, oder dein PC wird zerschossen oder sonstwas.

Und das Sicherheitspaket würde dir sicher nicht den PC zerballern, und kündigen lässt es sich auch.


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wenn KD so ein "Verbrecher-Laden" wäre, wie du es darstellst, könnte der sicherlich nicht so lange am Markt überstehen. Die Beiträge, die man zu solchen Firmen im Internet findet, sind meist von den Leuten,



ich habe KD nicht als Verbrecher Laden bezeichnet
 sondern mich auf Aussagekräftige Google Such Ergebnisse bezogen ,"Ärger mit Kabel Deutschland"
u.a wird   was gelistet Sendung im  ÖR TV wo es um KD ging 
und mit welchen Methoden die Verträge machen , 
das ist  u.a. überall in den Foren wo Meinungs Freiheit
herrscht  und keine bezahlten Foren Blogger tätig sind u.a. nach zu lesen !
dazu dann  sehr verwundert warum KD  Konto Daten bei 
der Anmeldung verlangt werden !
Mein Gutes Recht davon Abstand zu nehmen .
ich suche ebenfalls aba seit ca. 2003 schon  nach DSL Alternativen und 
bin z.z bei UMTs erst mal hängen geblieben .
(ich hatte noch nie DSL )


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe KD nicht als Verbrecher Laden bezeichnet...


Das nicht, aber du behauptest dass sie dein Konto plündern würden wenn du deine Bankdaten für das Lastschriftverfahren angibst. Das ist aber eine böswillige Unterstellung wegen der man auch mal ganz schnell ein Verfahren am Hals haben kann, weil derart Unterstellungen geschäftsschädigend sein können!


amdintel schrieb:


> das ist  u.a. überall in den Foren wo Meinungs Freiheit
> herrscht  und keine bezahlten Foren Blogger tätig sind u.a. nach zu lesen !


Ja und, herrscht hier keine Meinungsfreiheit, sind wir alle bezahlte Schreiberlinge?


----------



## robbe (27. Juli 2010)

@ amdintel:
dann such nochmal nach "Ärger mit...." und geh dabei folgende Liste durch.
1&1
Alice
AOL
Vodafone
cablecom
Claranet
CompuServe
congstar
EWE TEL
freenet
HanseNet
Host Europe
M-net
NetCologne
QSC
Strato
T-Online
T-Systems
Telefónica
Unitymedia United Internet
Versatel
Vodafone
VR-Web


Ich garantiere dir, du wirst zu jedem Anbieter schlechte Erfahrungsberichte finden. Und warum?
Weil ein Anbieter nunmal *nie* jeden seiner Kunden zu 100% zufriedenstellen kann. Irgendwo gibt es immer Probleme.
Also hör auf sinnlos auf irgendeinem Provider rumzuhacken mit dem 999 von 1000 Kunden zufrieden sind.

Und zu der Lastschriftsache brauch ich glaube nichts mehr zu sagen, das hört sich ja schon fast paranoid an.


----------



## amdintel (28. Juli 2010)

keiner *von allen *und wie schon gesagt *nur T.com *
und die kann* hier nur DSL 2000 *dafür wollen die um die satte ~ 50 € pro Monat 
wo drauf ich dankend verzichte und bei UMTs bleibe
 2000 ist mir einfach zu langsam und zu teuer !


----------



## AmdNator (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin seit fast 2 jahren bei Kabel BW und habe die 50 Mbit Leitung und keine Probleme für den Preis aktuell gibt es einfach nichts besseres in meinen Augen. Dafür hatte ich genug stress mit der Telekom und Co. Und ich kenne viele Leute die inzwischen auf Kabel umgestiegen sind ist auch verständlich wenn man eh einen Kabelanschluss hat warum sollte man dann nicht das ganze Potenzial ausnützen.

Jetzt bei KD kann ich selber nicht mitreden aber die werden nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## amdintel (28. Juli 2010)

von Telekom bin ich  zum Glück schon lange weg, 
die wollten damals hier mit 0190 Nummer extra betrügen und Abzocken, Telefonnummer wurden berechnet die man nie angerufen hatte, so wie wurden auch Telefon Einheiten in Rechnung gestellt wo kein Telefon Gespräch stattgefunden hatte und nur ein Frei Zeichen war und keiner abhob ,
und versuchte sich immer wieder eine Leistung 2 x zu begrechen , also ich sollte doppelt die Rechnung bezalhen,
wenn man dann alle 2 Monate reklamieren muß hat man eines Tages die Schnauze voll und Kündigt fristlos -
da war ja  noch  vor kurzen die Sache mit  dem Datenschutz das die Telekom Kunden Daten an 3. weiter gegeben hatte , 
da möchte ich freiwillig heute nicht mehr Kunde sein, 
wenn es nicht UMTs hier gehen würde, würde aufgrund der sehr miesen Abzocker Services hier in Deutschland lieber  ganz auf das Internet verzichten.
wenn hier 1&1 oder O2, Constar  gehen würde , würde ich das auch machen


----------



## V!PeR (28. Juli 2010)

Joa...Ich hab seit heute Kabel Deutschland 100 Mbit  
...und kann eig nicht meckern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (28. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, mit jedem deiner Posts kommst du mir schlicht seltsamer vor.
> Da wäre die Sache dass du egal wann auf Windows 7 rumhackst.
> 
> Dann, dass du immer und überall unberechtigt auf AMD rumhackst.
> ...


ja mein Gutes Recht als Kunde Kritik zu äußern die Freiheit 
hat man ja noch, *Meinungs Freiheit des Kunden und Verbrauchers .* Und Foren sind dazu da sich zu informieren und Erfahrungen auszutauschen, wo ich nun sagen kann, das ich mit Kabel Deutschland schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe , die weigern sich ...
wegen das mit der  Last Schrift.

mein Gutes Rechts mich auf so was erst gar nicht ein zu lassen ,es heißt ja immer dann  so schön später.... wenn die Katze in den Brunnen gefallen ist, vor dem Vertrags Abschluß informieren ", was ich  hiermit getan habe ! 
also wo ist da euer Problem nun ?

es nicht mein Problem wenn der Gesetz Geber den Bürger nicht ausreichend schützten will vor Konto Plünderungen heute  und es heute so einfach gemacht wird, sich an Konto andere zu bedienen wenn man nur die Konto Daten hat und keine Unterschrift erforderlich mehr ist !

und zum 2. ist der PC mein Eigentum wo ich selber bestimmen darf das ich brauche und an Software installiere und das bezahle und bestelle was ich haben will und benötige und nicht mir Unsinn Software ABOs durch KD * nicht mit aufzwingen lasse  *, diese Software würde ich mir auch so nie kaufen ,die ich gar nicht haben will aber bezahlen soll -> Abo Falle.

viele DSL Provider haben ganz versteckt s.g. ABO Fallen mit drin wo nutzlose/Unsinn Software mit geliefert wird,
die dann nach dem 3. Monat kostenpflichtig wird , was erst mal gar nicht auf fällt ... durch den Bank Einzug kann sich dann der Provider nach Lust und Lauen  weiter am Konto bedienen  für diese ungewollte und Nutzlose Software Extra ab-kassieren  , wie schon gesagt „solche Geschäftsgebaren unterstütze ich nicht "Alleine der Versuch reicht schon ",
das ist in meinen Augen nicht nur kriminell, sondern auch sehr unseriös, und bei solchen Provider die so was versuchen, möchte ich nicht Kunde werden „, auch Das ist mein Gutes Recht !


----------



## robbe (28. Juli 2010)

Wie paranoid bist du eigentlich?
Bei Lastschrift wird garantiert nicht dein Konto geplündert. Niemand kann dir einfach so zu viel Geld vom Konto buchen. Das wird alles überwacht und steht unter Strafe. Glaubst du ernsthaft KD wäre so erfolgreich wenn sie die Konten ihrer Kunden plündern würden? Die hätten doch sofort keine Kunden mehr, wenn sowas passieren würde. Millilonen Menschen nutzen Lastschrift, und nur ein winziger Bruchteil, vielleicht 0,001 Prozent hat irgendwelche Probleme damit. Aber ich merk schon, bei dir ist alles zu spät.


----------



## amdintel (28. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie paranoid bist du eigentlich?
> Bei Lastschrift wird garantiert nicht dein Konto geplündert. Niemand kann dir einfach so zu viel Geld vom Konto buchen. Das wird alles überwacht und steht unter Strafe. Glaubst du ernsthaft KD wäre so erfolgreich wenn sie die Konten ihrer Kunden plündern würden? Die hätten doch sofort keine Kunden mehr, wenn sowas passieren würde. Millilonen Menschen nutzen Lastschrift, und nur ein winziger Bruchteil, vielleicht 0,001 Prozent hat irgendwelche Probleme damit. Aber ich merk schon, bei dir ist alles zu spät.



wird das jetzt hier zu einer Bekleidung oder was ?
hör mal ich habe recht viel mit Datenschutz zu tun, 
und ich weiß wie einfach das heute ist, an die Konto Daten 3.  und kapier einfach mal das ich nicht will und wünsche.
du kannst das ja machen, 
ich wünsche es einfach nicht mehr  bei Kabel Deutschland Kunde zu werden, und nutzte UMTs hier weiter ...
das mit KD hat sich für mich   erledigt, 
*und darüber möchte ich hier auch nicht weiter Diskutieren *! ich werde da auch nicht mehr drauf anworten auch wenn ihr nun meint hier alles dicht posten zu müssen .

DSL Alternativen 
UMTS/HSDPA oder  Wlan Hot ..., 
oder das Neue Funk System was bald kommt  ???


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juli 2010)

*@amdintel*

Es grenzt schon fast an Thread-Hijacking, was du hier machst. 

Wenn der Threadersteller noch Interesse an einer Beratung hat, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden. Dann mache ich den Thread wieder auf. Vorerst ist aber mal Schluss.

-CLOSED-


----------

